# Stowa Flieger vs. Archimede Pilot



## Watcher 24-7-365

Hi everybody--I was thinking of treating myself to the 40mm Stowa Pilot w/o logo. I have a small wrist and I tried on the IWC Mark XVI (39mm) at a store yesterday and found it to be already too big--yes, I read the thread about the the squirrel's wrist. Very useful info, thanks!

As an alternative, I am thinking about the Archimede small Pilot (36mm). The size would be perfect for me. Unfortunately it only comes w/ logo.

In how far do the two watches/brands differ. They look very similar, have the same ETA 2824-2 movement. Are there any differences in quality? Are there any rumors about a small Stowa pilot at Basel2010? 

Thank you all for your experiences and feedback,

Cheers
--247365


----------



## Watcher 24-7-365

Btw: Here a picture of the Archimede that I was talking about. From http://www.archimede-uhren.de/US/Pilot-family.htm


----------



## crock921

There are lots of comparisons and conversations that have been done. I would suggest a search for past threads. Essentially, both are nice pieces, and both brands have their loyalists. If I am not mistaken, the Arch is going to be lower in price. I am currently on the waiting list for my FO, but I have read nothing but positive things about Stowa Pilot owners. Good luck.


----------



## Watcher 24-7-365

Thanks crock 921--I found an interesting thread about the two watches. As you said, they both seem to provide good value for their money. If Stowa were to offer a smaller size Flieger (37mm or so) I would go for the Stowa. For now, it seems like I will be the Archimede 36mm for me. Good luck with your wait! Cheers.


----------



## raybert

Hi 247365,

I too prefer a watch no larger than 38mm. I only have a 6.5" wrist.

I have been looking at pilot watches as well. Another one besides the Archimede to consider is the Laco Pilot Automatic 36 http://www.laco.de/flieger_861636_en.html


----------



## Watcher 24-7-365

Raybert--thanks for the great idea. The Laco 36 is definitely an interesting alternative. It seems like a fantastic watch. However, I noticed that it is quite thick (13mm) compared to the Stowa or the Archimede. So many things to consider...but it is fun to browse around and check out what's available. Thanks again for your help. Cheers, 247365


----------



## PipPip

Another to consider, which is not a purists Aviator but still not a bad looking watch with an ETA 2824-2, display back and sized at 38mm by 10.8mm thick is a Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Aviator. We bought one for my brother in law for christmas and for £215 I was impressed.


----------



## Watcher 24-7-365

Hi Pipip, thanks for the idea--a nice watch indeed. By now there are almost too many alternatives available. However, great fun to check out the different websites. Cheers.


----------



## JerD

I've got small wrists also, maybe 6 3/4. I always thought 40 was way too big. I finally broke down and bought a chrono (always wanted one even though I have no use for it). It's 40mm and my first thought when I put it on was Wow!, big a** watch. I got used to it and now 40 mm seems perfect. Very shortly I'm pulling the trigger on the Stowa Flieger. Maybe pick up a cheapy that's 40mm and see if you're use to it after a couple days. 40mm seems to open up alot of nice watch options.


----------



## Watcher 24-7-365

I agree. There are a lot of interesting options in the 40mm range. And as you said, you might get used to wearing a bigger watch after a couple of days. Cheers--247365


----------



## ari95

Stowa makes a great watch. I don't know the thickness of the IWC you tried, but Stowa wears fairly thin. I do not have the flieger, but the Marine auto(same size). I have a 7'' wrist, and when I first got the MA I thought it was as big as I would go. I now feel it is a great size. I would say go for Stowa, I don't think you will regret it.


----------



## roseskunk

If the Mark XVI is too big of a watch for you, the Stowa will be way too big. I've got both, a Mark XVI and a Flieger FO2. The Mark is smaller and substantially thinner. It took some getting used to for me because it was so small. The FO2 is just right, it's a 41mm I believe. Of course I've got 8" wrists... you might want to consider the older Rolex Explorer, it's a 36mm. Also, I just finally found an Eterna Kontiki 1958. It's really tiny for me- but I love it- at 35mm. Great watch, interesting history. The search is half the fun!


----------



## brainless

Watcher 24-7-365 said:


> Hi everybody--I was thinking of treating myself to the 40mm Stowa Pilot w/o logo. I have a small wrist and I tried on the IWC Mark XVI (39mm) at a store yesterday and found it to be already too big--yes, I read the thread about the the squirrel's wrist. Very useful info, thanks!
> 
> As an alternative, I am thinking about the Archimede small Pilot (36mm). The size would be perfect for me. Unfortunately it only comes w/ logo.
> 
> In how far do the two watches/brands differ. They look very similar, have the same ETA 2824-2 movement. Are there any differences in quality? Are there any rumors about a small Stowa pilot at Basel2010?
> 
> Thank you all for your experiences and feedback,
> 
> Cheers
> --247365


Size doesn't matter - especially in this case b-).

I am wearing *all* of them:










Their diameters vary from 55 mm down to 33 mm.

....and I like them all. No matter how big or tiny they are.

...and they are individuals - look at the time they show. 

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Watcher 24-7-365 said:


> Are there any rumors about a small Stowa pilot at Basel2010?


No rumours and no facts.


----------



## Watcher 24-7-365

Hi Volker--cool picture, thanks for sharing. My guess: It was 10:20 am (according to the sun...). And roseskunk is right: The search is half the fun. Cheers-247365


----------



## JamesE

brainless said:


> Size doesn't matter - especially in this case b-).
> 
> I am wearing *all* of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their diameters vary from 55 mm down to 33 mm.
> 
> ....and I like them all. No matter how big or tiny they are.
> 
> ...and they are individuals - look at the time they show.
> 
> Volker ;-)


I'm looking to pick up an Archimede Pilot S sometime soon myself and my search led me here. But on a slight side note - where did you get that Stowa small seconds (far right) from? Do you know anything about the watch? I'm assuming it's a predecessor of the Antea KS - looks great! Any info about it and where you picked it up would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## brainless

Hi JamesE,

this watch and many others I got from ebay, from flea markets, from specialized watch markets or from trading with other WIS.
Don't you consider this being a predecessor to the Antea 390?










Not all, but many of my collected watches you can watch here:

Marines

I like the new creations of Jörg Schauer, but the vintage ones too,

Volker ;-)


----------



## canard

I sympathize with your problem: my wrist is just shy of 7 inches, and the FA pushed me to the very edge of my comfort level.

Volker's photo reminded me of the Stowa Partito. Would it be a possibility? At 37mm it would be the right size. Obviously it is not a Flieger, but it is a great looking watch and-I believe-available immediately. The Partito would have been my second choice if the FA proved too big.


----------



## JamesE

brainless said:


> Hi JamesE,
> 
> this watch and many others I got from ebay, from flea markets, from specialized watch markets or from trading with other WIS.
> Don't you consider this being a predecessor to the Antea 390?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all, but many of my collected watches you can watch here:
> 
> Marines
> 
> I like the new creations of Jörg Schauer, but the vintage ones too,
> 
> Volker ;-)


I think that photo maybe of different watch to one in the other. Either way I agree with you - both old and new, Stowa's output is spot on.


----------



## brainless

@canard:
@JamesE:


Both you are right!

I wrote the wrong watch's name - it should have been "Partitio" instead of "Antea 390".

Sorry for being so careless :-s,


Volker ;-)


----------



## mr_raider

Have you considered a Sinn 556?


----------

